# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  To those who GOT INJURED doing Smolov...

## JohnnyJim

Hi everyone...

To those who did Smolov and got great results without any knee pain or back pain or muscle strain, I respectfully have to say that I don't give a flying **** about your opinion... It's like this, I did a Bulgarian routine for my Olympic lifts when I was 19 and got great results. I experienced terrible knee pains, but after about 8 months of near maximal squatting 4 days a week, I survived, so my opinion about its safety will be biased. So please, it's not meant to disrespect you. I'm not trying to disrespect you, but I really have to make it very very clear that if you survived one, two, or more Smolov cycles and got great gains with it without dying, please **** off. You don't belong in this thread. No disrespect. I was just making a very strong point...

Now, to those who did get hurt or at least experience some abnormal pains during Smolov... your thoughts?

Did you get hurt because you did not take precautions?

Did you get hurt because it was inevitable to get hurt with such intense squatting?

Is Smolov some macho-man nonsense, or is there more to it than just going crazy with heavy weights and high volume?

What are your general thoughts about the program?



Thanks in advance.

----------


## swolehead

I do not have anything directly to say about it just one question natural or chemicaly enhanced also back when you were 19 you may have used improper technique as well as now not saying you are just saying it's a posible cause I would never squat 4x a week and I do not know of these routines I'll look into them tomoro morning and get back to you if you have no other feedback from other members ..no disrespect I'm not hating on ur form just stating posibilities

----------


## JohnnyJim

> I do not have anything directly to say about it just one question natural or chemicaly enhanced also back when you were 19 you may have used improper technique as well as now not saying you are just saying it's a posible cause I would never squat 4x a week and I do not know of these routines I'll look into them tomoro morning and get back to you if you have no other feedback from other members ..no disrespect I'm not hating on ur form just stating posibilities


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu8zT6pkP_s

I started at 170 bodyweight and a less than 200 back squat, ended up with a 315 front squat and 205 jerk, gaining 20 pounds in bodyweight.

feelsproud.jpg

8 months training at 19. I think there were weeks where I'd squat for 8-10 sessions.

High frequency squatting works, whether you're a newb or you're elite.

That's what got me attracted to Smolov. It's just that there'd be high reps with fairly heavy weights. I think the total volume per week would be even higher than what I did, which is why I'm a little concerned...

I won't jump into it without acclimating for at least 3 months...

----------


## [email protected]

Just did a quick read on what Smolov training is. My gosh that's brutal. It could possibly work. Back in the early days of Powerlifting a guy named Jim Williams was the first to bench 675 raw and he trained his bench 5-6 days a week. But I think it has to be right for you.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

The only power lifting routines I have been a part of are high frequency workouts that result in working the big 3 daily. It takes a while for the body to respond and able to do it but it comes around.

Same thing as the open water swims in my Navy training. You started out at 20 KM and barely making it...then after 8 weeks you are at a fst pace and wanting more at 20 KM. It is a CNS thing...just like going up on your bench.

My 2 cents

----------


## JohnnyJim

Examples of high frequency lifting programs:

Texas Method
Bill Starr 5x5
Madcow 5x5
Bulgarian routines
Smolov
Paul Anderson routine

There's probably more. Paul Anderson was the original frequent squatter. Squatted every other day.

----------


## qscgugcsq

> Examples of high frequency lifting programs:
> 
> Texas Method
> Bill Starr 5x5
> Madcow 5x5
> Bulgarian routines
> Smolov
> Paul Anderson routine
> 
> There's probably more. Paul Anderson was the original frequent squatter. Squatted every other day.


didnt knew squating EOD was High frequency... XD

following Madcox for about 4 months now.

Loves it. great result.
But yeah after a while my knee a taking a hit.
but my form is to blame muscle.imbalance making my left knee caves in when weight is heavy.
And I LOVES getting heavy...

otherwise if form.is respected and recover is adequat I dont think any frequency should cause any issue.

----------


## pushit_05

Never followed smolov but maxed 6 days a week alternating squat and DL days for 6 mo. Had minor aches and pains but never anything too serious. If something got too bad just lighten up or call it a day. You have to listen to your body and this is where most of the high frequency people get it wrong. I could never follow John Broz program for example. 

As far as prevention get a foam roller. These stupid things work wonders for me. 

Volume is king no matter what your goal. The more you do something the better you will be at it, simple as that.

----------


## Buster Brown

More volume is not always better and you can't train like that year round. It is important to cycle your training in order to prevent injuries and give your joints a break. You don't grow in a linear fashion.

----------


## [email protected]

> Volume is king no matter what your goal. The more you do something the better you will be at it, simple as that.


This is a very over simplified statement that is not correct. Actually the more you do something CORRECTLY the better you'll be at it. It does you absolutely no good to do a movement over and over again if you're doing it wrong. All you're doing is reinforcing bad behavior. And volume just for the sake of doing more is pointless. You want to stimulate growth and then stop and recover. Anything more is counter productive.

----------


## pushit_05

Not over simplified at all and that statement was taken from Dan Green...




> More volume is not always better and you can't train like that year round. It is important to cycle your training in order to prevent injuries and give your joints a break. You don't grow in a linear fashion.


More is always 100% better and yes you in fact do grow in a 100% linear fashion. Your joints do not need a break. The problem often is people focus so much on muscle growth that their muscles become too strong for the joints to handle. Stop out growing your joints and you no longer have that issue. Even in cyclical training you progress linearly. Graph it and draw a line connecting the high points.

----------

